# leyland cypress planting



## Wolfking42084 (May 29, 2008)

hey guys,
I need some help with leylands i am planting. Burlapped rootballs i think that are 24". I never can get the soil to stay together when i take the wiring off and then the burlap. i've tried planting with the burlap on and folded down beneath the ground. even added natures helper to almost 80 of these things. any advice would be great. thanks logan


----------



## Adkpk (May 29, 2008)

I like to use peat moss. Balls 2/3s in the ground and water them in well. Of course mulch is always a plus.


----------



## Timothyjkent (May 29, 2008)

I have found that leylands do better when container grown. They do not like to have their roots disturbed. Most nurseries around here will not even sell B&B leylands for that reason


----------



## Wolfking42084 (May 30, 2008)

thats the feeling i'm starting to get. any opinions on leaving the burlap on them?


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## ATS/TexasTree (Jun 19, 2008)

Leaving the burlap and wire on root balls is job security for arborists. 

I have dug up perhaps 2,000+ poorly planted trees over the years to find the burlap, wire, string, etc. left intact on the root balls when planted still intact as much as 20 years later!

Underground - little to no oxygen - therefore little rot or decay of burlap and virtually no oxidation of any wire left around the root balls. 

Additionally, the few tees that manage to break through the burlap usually only do so after first forming girdling or circling roots that eventually strangle the trunk.


----------



## motoroilmccall (Jun 19, 2008)

Up north here we leave the burlap on, just make sure you get plenty of slash cuts in it with a sharp knife. Pull the wire, bury all but the top 6" or so, water the snot out of it, and keep it fed. It might be different in Texas, but the burlap is gone within 1-2 years here. Mulch it well, but keep it off the truck of the tree, some mulch will burn the bark, and kill the tree.


----------

